# Is it dying or hit it again?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

One week post Celsius and Fahrenheit treatment. Everything else is crunchy.

Wait a bit and hit it again, or is it on its way out? Also what's it called?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

BUMP - any ideas?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I'd give it a bit. I did a blanket app of Celcius (medium rate)several weeks ago when it was cooler out. It took what seemed like forever but it did kill everything I sprayed. 
That was my first experience with Celcius and I like it.


----------

